# Just ordered a sky3ds from 3dsgamerworld



## xdrako23x (Feb 10, 2015)

I just ordered a sky3ds form http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/.

Cant wait to receive it.


----------



## Essometer (Feb 10, 2015)

*yawn*


----------



## xdrako23x (Feb 10, 2015)

Essometer said:


> *yawn*


 
k

What does issuing bank mean ?
edit just found out, its the bank name

But why did I just receive a email from *HOT SALES ESTORE*_  : _*hotsales-online.com* for the order. o_o
I bought the sky3ds from 3dsgamerworld.com.


----------



## earny (Feb 10, 2015)

because gateway did it


----------



## xdrako23x (Feb 10, 2015)

What do you mean


----------



## earny (Feb 10, 2015)

It was a joke 

I really dont know what it is about for your order


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 12, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> But why did I just receive a email from *HOT SALES ESTORE*_ : _*hotsales-online.com* for the order. o_o
> I bought the sky3ds from 3dsgamerworld.com.


Cause of Sky3ds cards are illegal products in USA,We use other site as our billing name.


----------



## xdrako23x (Feb 12, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> Cause of Sky3ds cards are illegal products in USA,We use other site as our billing name.


Thanks for fast response. How many time the shipping will take since there no tracking number and received a confirmation that it was shipped.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 14, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Thanks for fast response. How many time the shipping will take since there no tracking number and received a confirmation that it was shipped.


 
Cause of you are live in Canada,we can't send your parel from our USA warehouse,your order was shipped by singpost,Please email to me,i will tell you tracking number.
1st class USPS shipping service only for USA customer,if you have any question,please contact me.


----------

